# A-Team des MTBvD Racing



## juchhu (21. März 2008)

Tach zusammen,

seit unserer Veröffentlichung in der Presse, dass wir ein A-Team mit einem speziellen Jugendförderprogramm eingerichtet haben, erreichen uns immer mehr Anfragen zum A-Team. Die häufigsten Fragen sind: Wie fördert Ihr die A-Team-Fahrer und was muss ich tun, um A-Team-Fahrer werden zu können?

Wir möchten hier Euch nun diese beiden häufigsten Fragen gerne beantworten:

Hier weiterlesen ...

VG Martin


----------



## Henrie (28. März 2008)

Werbung! Löschen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (28. März 2008)

Jugendförderung ist keine Werbung!!!


----------



## sunboy (28. März 2008)

Blubb


----------



## Silent (6. April 2008)

sunboy schrieb:


> .... die Jugendförderung ist eine tolle Aktion


Die auch schon die ersten Früchte trägt:
Luca hat den Poison-Cup in der Gesamtwertung U15 gewonnen


----------



## juchhu (7. April 2008)

Silent schrieb:


> Die auch schon die ersten Früchte trägt:
> Luca hat den Poison-Cup in der Gesamtwertung U15 gewonnen



Blogeintrag mit Fotos


----------



## Henrie (11. April 2008)

Verband nun e.V.?


----------



## Silent (11. April 2008)

was soll die Frage? Steht doch da.
e.V. kurz nach Gründung, Gemeinnützig seit ein paar Wochen


----------



## diele76 (12. April 2008)

hi,

gibts das a-team nur für nachwuchsfahrer...?

die haupt-bzw.seniorenklassen sind doch auch recht stark umkämpft und stellen bei den rennen den hauptanteil...!!


bye


----------



## Silent (13. April 2008)

diele76 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> gibts das a-team nur für nachwuchsfahrer...?
> 
> ...


Hallo,

nein, nicht nur Nachwuchsfahrer.
Ab 2009 sollen weitere Altersklassen im A-Team vertreten sein.
Schau mal in diesen Artikel, da steht alles über die weitere Planung für 2009 und die Möglichkeit sich zu bewerben.


----------



## juchhu (13. April 2008)

diele76 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> gibts das a-team nur für nachwuchsfahrer...?
> 
> ...



Tach,

wir arbeiten derzeit an einem Konzept und sprechen mit den ersten Sponsoren, um ab 2009 ein Frauen-A-Team in die Wettkämpfe schicken zu können. Allerdings möchten wir nicht verschweigen, dass Mitglieder des MTBvD Racing bei der Vergabe der A-Team-Plätze grundsätzlich bevorzugt werden. Daher weise ich auch in dem von Silent verlinkten Artikel gerne nochmal auf Folgendes hin:



> In der Saison 2008 bietet das A-Team fünf Förderplätze. *Wir beabsichtigen, die Anzahl der Förderplätze (auf insgesamt mindestens 20) im A-Team für die Saison 2009 zu erhöhen. Ab der Saison 2009 wollen wir weitere Altersklassen einrichten. Es werden alle Disziplinen gefördert.*
> ...
> ...
> *Ab der Saison 2009 werden mindestens Zweidrittel (Planungsstand 01.03.2008) der Förderplätze des A-Teams durch eigene B-Team-Fahrer besetzt.* Lediglich höchstens ein Drittel der Förderplätze des A-Teams können durch externe Bewerber besetzt werden, die in 2008 noch keinen B-Team-Fahrer-Status hatten, weil sie noch nicht Mitglieder des MTBvD und des MTBvD Racing waren. *Wir empfehlen den Bewerbern für die Förderplätze des A-Teams, schon jetzt Mitglied im MTBvD und MTBvD Racing zu werden, sofern sie nicht derzeit noch Mitglied in einem an den BDR angeschlossenen Radsportverein sind.*
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racejo (13. April 2008)

Wenn es ein A-Team gibt sollte es auch ein B-Team geben. 

Hast du einen Link?


----------



## Pif (13. April 2008)

racejo schrieb:


> Wenn es ein A
> -Team gibt sollte es auch ein B-Team geben.
> 
> Hast du einen Link?



Schaust du hier: www.racing.mtbvd.de 
Am besten schaust du dir unsere gesamte Internetpräsenz über www.mtbvd.de an. Wenn du dann detailierte Fragen hast, kann ich sie dir gerne Beantworten.


----------



## Bonnekessel (19. April 2008)

Henrie schrieb:


> Werbung! Löschen!



Das ist Werbung: http://www.tune-frm-cup.de/news/neu-neu-neu-teamwertung-beim-berg-german-cup-f-r-vereine


für unseren Sport!

Miteinander nicht gegeneinander!

Bonne


----------



## juchhu (19. April 2008)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Das ist Werbung: http://www.tune-frm-cup.de/news/neu-neu-neu-teamwertung-beim-berg-german-cup-f-r-vereine
> 
> 
> für unseren Sport!
> ...





Danke, finde ich gut und gestern direkt weitergeleitet:
http://www.mtbvd-forum.de/showthread.php?t=307


----------



## juchhu (20. April 2008)

Gute Platzierungen für den MTBvD Racing:

http://racing.mtbvd.de/index.php


----------



## juchhu (25. April 2008)

Die letzten Vorbereitungen werden noch für den ersten großen gemeinsamen Start beim SKS Bikemarathon 2008 getroffen. Mit dem bisher stärksten Aufgebot in der noch jungen Saison 2008 geht der MTBvD Racing an den Start. Insgesamt 26 FahrerInnen, davon 3 A-Team-Fahrer, wollen für gute Platzierung des A- und B-Teams sorgen.

Wir wünschen allen eine gute Anreise und viel Erfolg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pif (14. Mai 2008)

*Sieg für Johannes Schulte beim Marathon in Sundern-Hagen*

Beim ersten Marathon der NRW Trophy konnte Johannes Schulte bei den Junioren das Feld auf der 30km Strecke deklassieren, seine Teamkollegen Robin Gerke und Björn Sonnenschein kamen auf die Plätze 4 und 6. 

Unser B Team überzeugte ebenfalls: Dominik Twer (30km) holte bei den Männern mit den zweiten Platz ebenfalls eine Podiumsplatzierung, genauso wie Kirsten Schürmann (Seniorinnen 1, 30km) und Katrin Block (Seniorinnen 2, 55km) die jeweils als Dritte in ihren Klassen das Ziel erreichten. 

weitere Informationen findet ihr hier


----------



## general-easy (17. August 2008)

ist hier nichts mehr los?

Gruß Robin!


----------



## Pif (17. August 2008)

.


----------



## rboncube (18. August 2008)

Wie schauts eigentlich mit MTBvD Mitgliedern aus Bayern und BW aus. Die ganze Sache scheint sich ja ziemlich auf den Nordwesten der Republik zu konzentrieren. Kann mir mal jemand erklären wie das mit der Spesenabrechnung für Anmeldegebüren und Reisekosten abläuft. Bekommt die wirklich jeder erstatet oder nur die A-Fahrer?

Gruß


----------



## Pif (18. August 2008)

rboncube schrieb:


> Wie schauts eigentlich mit MTBvD Mitgliedern aus Bayern und BW aus. Die ganze Sache scheint sich ja ziemlich auf den Nordwesten der Republik zu konzentrieren. Kann mir mal jemand erklÃ¤ren wie das mit der Spesenabrechnung fÃ¼r AnmeldegebÃ¼ren und Reisekosten ablÃ¤uft. Bekommt die wirklich jeder erstatet oder nur die A-Fahrer?
> 
> GruÃ



In dieser Saison bekommen die A-Team Fahrer bis 500â¬ 100%. FÃ¼r das B-Team wird ein Team-Fond eingerichtet. Zum Saisonende bekommt jeder Fahrer einen prozentualen Anteil aus dem Teamfond. Dieses Jahr gibt es eine Deckung im niedrigen zweistelligen Bereich. 
Allerdings wurde die Versorgung (KÃ¶che, Masseuse, Mechaniker, SanitÃ¤ter, Security) und Betreuung der Fahrer sowie der Aufbau, Abbau beim Teamevent in Duisburg ebenfalls aus dem Teamfond getragen, sonst hÃ¤tte jeder Fahrer 80â¬ Umkosten zahlen mÃ¼ssen. So kamen die Fahrer in ein fertiges Lager und konnten alles umsonst nutzen. 

Im sÃ¼dlichen Raum erwarten wir deutlichen Zuwachs nach der Eurobike, wenn wir unsere neuen Konzepte und unseren neuen Partner (ein groÃes Versicherungsunternehmen) vorstellen. 

Unser A-Team hat in der ersten Saison bisher vÃ¶llig Ã¼berzeugt. Einzelsiege, Cup Siege und zahlreiche Treppchen Positionen. Individuell haben sich die Fahrer auch alle sehr verbessert, Dank unserer optimalen FÃ¶rderung mit SportXpert. 

Wenn du weitere Details erfahren mÃ¶chtest, dann geht dies bei uns am einfachsten per Telefon: (0 22 04) 96 89 14 - 1
Das Office ruft dich auch gerne zurÃ¼ck.


----------



## Silent (18. August 2008)

general-easy schrieb:


> ist hier nichts mehr los?
> 
> Gruß Robin!



Hey Robin,
was hast Du denn da für einen Farbklecks unter deinem Nicknamen?


----------



## Fusion-Racer (19. August 2008)

rboncube schrieb:


> Wie schauts eigentlich mit MTBvD Mitgliedern aus Bayern und BW aus. Die ganze Sache scheint sich ja ziemlich auf den Nordwesten der Republik zu konzentrieren. Kann mir mal jemand erklären wie das mit der Spesenabrechnung für Anmeldegebüren und Reisekosten abläuft. Bekommt die wirklich jeder erstatet oder nur die A-Fahrer?
> 
> Gruß



Hier, A-Team-Fahrer aus Bayern !


----------



## rboncube (19. August 2008)

Dich kenn ich doch schon vom Forum. Ok, dann wären wir schon zwei Naja, zum A-Team wirds bei mir nicht mehr reichen. 
Hab heut meine Karten für die Eurobike bekommen und werde da mal am Stand vom MTBvD vorbeischauen. 
Geh jetzt ins Bett, muss morgen um 6 raus, trainieren.
Gute Nacht


----------



## Tommy B. (19. August 2008)

rboncube schrieb:


> Geh jetzt ins Bett, muss morgen um 6 raus, trainieren.
> Gute Nacht



Ich glaube, wenn man richtig gut werden will, braucht man mehr als 6 Stunden Schlaf .... 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## rboncube (20. August 2008)

Tommy B. schrieb:


> Ich glaube, wenn man richtig gut werden will, braucht man mehr als 6 Stunden Schlaf ....
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas




Ich bin schon gut genug

Mir reichen sechs-sieben Stunden locker. Bin Frühaufsteher und auch wenn ich länger schlafen könnte steh ich meist so früh auf.

Gruß Rene´


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fusion-Racer (20. August 2008)

rboncube schrieb:


> Dich kenn ich doch schon vom Forum. Ok, dann wären wir schon zwei Naja, zum A-Team wirds bei mir nicht mehr reichen.
> Hab heut meine Karten für die Eurobike bekommen und werde da mal am Stand vom MTBvD vorbeischauen.
> Geh jetzt ins Bett, muss morgen um 6 raus, trainieren.
> Gute Nacht



Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja am Stand vom MTBvD, hab da Stand"dienst".


----------



## Tommy B. (20. August 2008)

rboncube schrieb:


> Ich bin schon gut genug
> 
> Mir reichen sechs-sieben Stunden locker. Bin Frühaufsteher und auch wenn ich länger schlafen könnte steh ich meist so früh auf.
> 
> Gruß Rene´



Dann ist OK, ich war nur ein wenig besorgt 

Gruß aus dem Ruhrpott
Thomas


----------



## rboncube (22. August 2008)

Fusion-Racer schrieb:


> Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja am Stand vom MTBvD, hab da Stand"dienst".



Bin am Freitag da. Und in Ammergau muss ich dich auch schon wieder sehen. Aber da wahrscheinlich nur von hinten

Gruß Rene´


----------



## Fusion-Racer (22. August 2008)

Schade, bin am Sa+So da. 
Wegen O'gau hoffe ich mal, dass es mir besser als in Pfronten geht, hab so ne Zeit um 2.35 geplant.


----------



## rboncube (22. August 2008)

Welche Strecke und welche Zeit bist denn in Pfronten gefahren? 2.35 ist stark. Ich hab mir so ne Zeit um 2.50 vorgenommen. Vielleicht sieht man sich.

Gruß Rene´


----------



## Fusion-Racer (22. August 2008)

Warst du nicht direkt hinter mir nachm Edelsberg in der Schiebepassage?
Bin die mittlere gefahren, Zeit war glaub ich um 3.30, hab mich mit der Übersetzung total verzockt ( 12-27 Kassette  ) und bin im Himmelreich dann übelst eingebrochen.


----------



## rboncube (22. August 2008)

Ach, du warst der aus Odelzhausen, gelbes Trikot? Ja klar, sind ne zeitlang zusammen gefahren. Hatte zu der Zeit auch Krämpfe, hab mich aber wieder derrappelt. Blöde Schiebepassagen, danach bekomm ich immer Krämpfe. Freu mich schon auf die Hölle, danach kommt ja gleich wieder ein Anstieg. Mich zwickt´s jetzt schon
Wünsche dir auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg.

Gruß Rene´


----------



## Fusion-Racer (22. August 2008)

Ja genau Odelzhausen.
Werd ich auch in O'gau wieder anhaben. Würd mich freuen, wenn wir uns da wieder sehen.
Bis dahin noch fleißig trainieren 

Gruß Alex


----------



## juchhu (10. Oktober 2008)

A- und B-Team-Fahrer räumen u.a. alle Podestplätze bei der Bike Sport News Marathon Trophy 2008 Gesamtwertung Junioren ab:

http://www.bikesportnews.de/home/det...wartungen.html

Im Übrigen sollten die jetzigen A-Team-Fahrer aufmerksam den Original-Pressetext als PDF durchlesen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Das gibt Klarheit für die persönliche Förderung 2009.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Herzlichen Glückwunsch an Euch.

Und für alle, die sich beim A- oder B-Team bewerben wollen, gilt:

 Der Mountainbike Verband Deutschland e.V. (Website: www.mtbvd.de   und Forum: www.mtbvd-forum.de ) betreibt in  Kooperation mit www.POISON-BIKES.de ein Sponsoring  Programm für Nachwuchsfahrer. 
Die Fahrer werden in unterschiedliche Klassen eingeteilt  und entsprechend ihren Leistungen gefördert (Auch mit Vergünstigungen auf Räder  und Teile). Die Teilnahme an dem Programm setzt eine Mitgliedschaft im MTBvD  voraus. Die Mitgliedschaft eröffnet zusätzlich viele andere interessante  Leistungen speziell für MTB Fahrer.

Der Mountainbike Verband Deutschland  e.V.  unterhält einen eigenen Rennsportverein. Der Rennsportverein MTBvD  Racing (www.mtbvd-racing.de ) fördert  rennsportbegeisterte Mountainbiker.
Derzeit werden 130 RacerInnen in zwei  Klassen gefördert, 125 FahrerInnen im B-Team und 5 jugendliche A-Team-Fahrer (www.a-team.mtbvd-racing.de)  .

Wenn Du Dich für das A- oder B-Team bewerben willst, brauchen wir  folgende Infos von Dir:



Lebenslauf
Ergebnissen
Fotos
Wie bist Du zum Mountainbiking gekommen  und was willst Du 2009 und in den folgenden Jahren sportlich  erreichen?

Deine Bewerbung sendest Du per Post oder per Mail (bevorzugt)  an:

_MTBvD Racing  e.V.__
Bundesgeschäftsstelle
Herrn Martin Nettersheim
Schmitzbüchel 13a
D-51491 Overath  (Untereschbach)
MAIL:   __[email protected]_

Betreff: "Bewerbung A-Team" oder "Bewerbung B-Team"


VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tvaellen (10. Oktober 2008)




----------



## diele76 (11. Oktober 2008)

hi,

werden im jahr 2009 wieder nur nachwuchsfahrer im a-team sein, oder macht es tatsächlich sinn sich zu bewerben (fürs a-team)?

gibts im nächsten jahr denn auch team-bekleidung ?



mfg
diele


----------



## juchhu (13. Oktober 2008)

diele76 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> werden im jahr 2009 wieder nur nachwuchsfahrer im a-team sein, oder macht es tatsächlich sinn sich zu bewerben (fürs a-team)?
> 
> ...



Nach den derzeitigen Beschlüssen werden A-Team-FahrerInnen bis u27 gefördert. Unser Jugendförderprogramm ist also hinsichtlich der Altersgrenze recht grosszügig.

Derzeit werden 5 A-Team-Fahrer gefördert, denen zz. bestätigt wurde, dass sie auf Grund ihrer sehr guten Leistungen auch in 2009 gefördert werden.

Wir sprechen derzeit mit unseren Sponsoren sowie weiteren potenziellen Sponsoren über die Erweiterung des A-Teams. Ende November 2008 wissen wir, um wie viele weitere Förderplätze wir das A-Team aufstocken können. Die interne Planung sieht insgesamt 20 Plätze vor.

Grundsätzlich wollen wir die Altersfördergrenze anheben. Bei bereits vorhandenen guten Rennergebnissen und einer interessanten Perspektive empfehle ich, eine Bewerbung abzugeben. Versuch macht klug.

Teambekleidung ist ein sensibles (Insider)Thema.
Nach anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten (Das hat in diesem Jahr echt nicht so geklappt, wie wir es uns vorgestellt haben) wird nun endlich diese Woche die komplette Sportswear-Collection aus Italien kommen und ab nächste Woche an die FahrerInnen weitergeleitet werden. Von Kurzarmtrikots, kurze Hosen mit und ohne Träger, Langarmtrikotjacken, Westen in leichter, mittlerer und Winterausführung, Softshelljacken, Winterhose mit und ohne Einsatz, Winterjacke in normaler und extra warmer Ausführung, 3/4 Hosen, bishin zu Armlinge und Beinlinge wird nun dem Mountainbiker (Bezug auch für Nichtmitglieder, Webshop im Aufbau) eine hochwertig und preisgünstige Sportswear angeboten.

Infos zum A-Team und zur Sportswear sowie allen anderen MTBvD-Themen findest Du im www.mtbvd-forum.de.

VG Martin


----------



## Henrie (15. Oktober 2008)

juchhu schrieb:


> Teambekleidung ist ein sensibles (Insider)Thema.



Zorro?


----------



## juchhu (15. Oktober 2008)

Henrie schrieb:


> Zorro?



Genau, Rächer der Witwen und Waisen.

Sonst noch konkrete Fragen zum A-Team oder MTBvD?


----------



## bikekiller (27. Oktober 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (27. Oktober 2008)

bikekiller schrieb:


>



Ich hoffe Du lachst nicht über das MTBvD-Model?!


----------



## juchhu (27. Oktober 2008)

bikekiller schrieb:


>



Tja, hat lange gedauert, aber nun ist die Sportswear-Collection fast vollständig. Ist dann doch etwas mehr geworden, als bei unserem Planungsgespräch vor über einem Jahr.



Delgado schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Du lachst nicht über das MTBvD-Model?!



Nächstes Jahr nehmen wir den Beckham.
Kann zwar nicht biken, sieht aber definitv besser aus.


----------



## ralf (27. Oktober 2008)

juchhu schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr nehmen wir den Beckham.
> Kann zwar nicht biken, sieht aber definitv besser aus.



... nee, würde ich nicht machen. Die *Bergziege* im jetzigen Katalog kommt definitiv besser rüber. Und, - die Kulisse ist einzigartig, schier atemberaubend!


----------



## juchhu (27. Oktober 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> ... nee, würde ich nicht machen. Die *Bergziege* im jetzigen Katalog kommt definitiv besser rüber. Und, - die Kulisse ist einzigartig, schier atemberaubend!



Tjaja, über den Anfang werden wir in einigen Jahr herzhaft lachen.
Alle? Nun, nicht alle!


----------



## diele76 (27. Oktober 2008)

ist ja geschmacksache; aber mir persönlich gefällt die teambekleidung überhaupt nicht!!

werde mich dann wohl doch nicht fürs A-Team anmelden!



gruß
diele


----------



## juchhu (27. Oktober 2008)

diele76 schrieb:


> ist ja geschmacksache; aber mir persönlich gefällt die teambekleidung überhaupt nicht!!
> 
> werde mich dann wohl doch nicht fürs A-Team anmelden!
> 
> ...



Wenn Du ins A-Team möchtest kommst Du um eine Bewerbung nicht herum. Allerdings ist die Warteliste zz. schon recht lang.

Quelle: http://www.poison-bikes.de/deutsch/28/



> Der Mountainbike Verband Deutschland e.V. (www.mtbvd.de) betreibt in Kooperation mit Poison Bikes ein Sponsoring Programm . Die Teilnahme an diesem Programm setzt eine Mitgliedschaft im MTBvD vorraus, welche viele sehr interessante Leistungen , wie z.B. vergünstigte Einkaufskonditionen bei Poison-Bikes bietet.  Wettkampforientierte Biker erfahren in dem integrierten Rennsportverein (www.mtbvd-racing.de) in verschiedenen Klassen weitere leistungsorientierte Förderungen und Unterstützung  *Derzeit werden 130 Racer/Innen in zwei Klassen gefördert, 125 Fahrer/Innen im B-Team und 5 jugendliche A-Team-Fahrer
> Sie haben Interesse an einer Aufnahme im A- oder B-Team ?*
> *Wir freuen uns schon jetzt über Post von Ihnen mit folgenden Infos :*
> *-       Lebenslauf
> ...



Und als A-Team-Fahrer kommst Du um die Teambekleidung nicht herum.


----------



## rboncube (27. Oktober 2008)

diele76 schrieb:


> ist ja geschmacksache; aber mir persönlich gefällt die teambekleidung überhaupt nicht!!
> 
> werde mich dann wohl doch nicht fürs A-Team anmelden!
> 
> ...



Suchst du dir deine Teams nach dem Outfit aus
Außerdem, wer sagt denn, das die dich überhaupt für´s A-Team genommen hätten

So toll finde ich sie auch nicht, wäre mir aber egal wenn der Rest passt.
Hätte jedenfalls immer noch Interesse für´s B-Team zu starten. Die Trikots von einem weiteren Team, bei denen ich nächstes Jahr starten könnte, schauen auch nicht besser aus.

Gruß Rene´


----------



## Pif (28. Oktober 2008)

rboncube schrieb:


> Hätte jedenfalls immer noch Interesse für´s B-Team zu starten.



Dem B-Team kann jeder beitreten. Ganz easy: Mitgliedsantrag ausfüllen, Kreuzchen bei kostenloser Mitgliedschaft im MTBvD Racing e.V. setzen und ab die Post 

Zu den Trikots: Ist doch egal, wie man die jetzt rein optisch findet. Fakt ist und ich denke, dass man mir da zustimmen wird, dass sie in das Gesamtkonzept des MTBvD passen.


----------



## juchhu (28. Oktober 2008)

rboncube schrieb:


> Suchst du dir deine Teams nach dem Outfit aus



Jede(r) findet halt seine eigenen Kriterien und das ist auch OK so.



> Außerdem, wer sagt denn, das die dich überhaupt für´s A-Team genommen hätten



Tja, das stimmt natürlich. Denn zum einen haben die jetzigen A-Team-Fahrer die Messlatte schon höher aufgehängt, zum anderen liegen bereits qualifizierte Bewerbungen vor.



> So toll finde ich sie auch nicht, wäre mir aber egal wenn der Rest passt.
> Hätte jedenfalls immer noch Interesse für´s B-Team zu starten. Die Trikots von einem weiteren Team, bei denen ich nächstes Jahr starten könnte, schauen auch nicht besser aus.
> 
> Gruß Rene´



Hallo René,

Also mir gefällt das Design, aber ich bin befangen.
Hast Du schon eine Bewerbung eingereicht?
Gerade in Süddeutschland wollen wir nächste Saison mächtig Gas geben.
Je größer das A- und B-Team in Deutschland wird und damit die Teilnahme an möglichst vielen Rennveranstaltungen mit hoffentlich guten Platzierungen, desto spendabler werden die Sponsoren.

Also, her mit Deiner Bewerbung.


----------



## rboncube (28. Oktober 2008)

Werde ich dann demnächst mal machen. Wie gesagt, könnte auch noch in einem weiteren Team fahren. Die währen aus dem Süddeutschen Raum und es wäre dann auch einiges Geboten (Fahrtechniktraining,Leistungsdiagnostik usw.).
Aber wenn ihr euch auch etwas nach Süddeutschland ausbreiten möchtet wäre es eine gute Alternative. Werde mal ne Bewerbung schreiben und dich mal telefonisch kontaktieren. 

Gruß Rene´


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (28. Oktober 2008)

rboncube schrieb:


> Werde ich dann demnächst mal machen. Wie gesagt, könnte auch noch in einem weiteren Team fahren. Die währen aus dem Süddeutschen Raum und es wäre dann auch einiges Geboten (Fahrtechniktraining,Leistungsdiagnostik usw.).
> *Aber wenn ihr euch auch etwas nach Süddeutschland ausbreiten möchtet wäre es eine gute Alternative. *Werde mal ne Bewerbung schreiben und dich mal telefonisch kontaktieren.
> 
> Gruß Rene´



Erste RG in Bayern mit Sitz in Bischofsmais ist in konkreter Planung.
RG Sprecher ist schon gefunden.
Programm wird zusammengestellt.
Offizieller Start spätestens Frühjahr 2009.

In anderen Bundesländern sind wir auch schon in der Planung (Hessen, Rheinland-Pfalz und Baden-Württemberg). Weitere RGs z.B. in Bayern sind natürlich erwünscht.

Wg. Telefon. Bitte ab nächster Woche. Diese Woche habe ich Sponsorentermine bis unters Dach.


----------



## juchhu (28. Oktober 2008)

Aktuelles Vereinsrundschreiben 2009 des Radsportverbandes NRW und Infos zur BDR-Lizenzantrag 2009 findet Ihr hier:

http://www.mtbvd-forum.de/showthread.php?t=786


----------



## bikekiller (28. Oktober 2008)

nee, über den Hersteller aus "Italien".... jetzt ist es raus... 



Delgado schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Du lachst nicht über das MTBvD-Model?!


----------



## diele76 (14. Januar 2009)

hallo,

macht es noch sinn sich fürs a-team anzumelden...?

...oder sind die plätze alle vergeben ?




gruß
diele


----------



## juchhu (14. Januar 2009)

diele76 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> macht es noch sinn sich fürs a-team anzumelden...?
> 
> ...



Mhm, derzeit A-Team voll. 
Warte aber noch auf ein paar Sponsorenzusagen wg. A-Team-Förderung. 
Aber eigentlich ist es ganz einfach: Wer sich bewirbt, kann berücksichtigt werden. 
Wer sich nicht bewirbt, wird nicht berücksichtigt. 
Wie im Leben.


----------



## Henrie (14. Januar 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Wer sich nicht bewirbt, wird nicht berücksichtigt.
> Wie im Leben.



Eigene Erfahrung?


----------



## fdheidkamp (14. Januar 2009)

diele76 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> macht es noch sinn sich fürs a-team anzumelden...?
> 
> ...



Immer schön hinten anstellen wie in England
Gruß Frank


----------



## rboncube (14. Januar 2009)

hab letztes Jahr auch mal ne Bewerbung abgegeben (fürs B-Team). Hab nicht mal ne Antwort bekommen. Naja, wer nicht will der hat schon.

Rene´


----------



## juchhu (15. Januar 2009)

rboncube schrieb:


> hab letztes Jahr auch mal ne Bewerbung abgegeben (fürs B-Team). Hab nicht mal ne Antwort bekommen. Naja, wer nicht will der hat schon.
> 
> Rene´



Hallo René,

ich habe gerade nachrecherchiert.
Das war mein Fehler. Entschuldige bitte.
Ich habe Deine Bewerbung in den grossen A-Team Bewerbungsstapel gesteckt und an Stefan, den Leiter des MTBvD Racing (A- und B-Team), weitergeleitet. Dann habe ich bei mir den Vorgang abgeschlossen.
Leider ist Stefan derzeit im Urlaub und ich komme an Deine Bewerbungsunterlagen nicht ran.

Vorschlag:

Du sendest mir Deine Kontaktdaten mit einem Terminvorschlag für ein Telefon- oder SKYPE-Gespräch auf [email protected] zu.
Ich setze mich mit Dir in Verbindung und wir gehen die Punkte durch, die für Dich wichtig sind. Wenn dann alles von Deiner Seite passt, machen wir den B-Teamplatz klar. OK?

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

